

Notional Framework for Monetization Web2010 - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2009/06/23/notional-framework-for-monetization-web2010/

======
messel
This is a continuation of an idea I first posted while commenting on AVC (Fred
Wilson's) blog. Players from several different areas can contribute, Hackers
needed to make it real of course.

